# Weekly berlin walleye tournys



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im thinking about getting with martha and trying to organize a weekly walleye tourny. I figured Id post something on here, and see what kinda interest there is first. Give me your feed back guys.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm game! Something like a $ 25 a team sign up $25 team day with 20 going for purse and extra 5 either big fish or for total points at the end of season with sign up fee also for points? Some of us with bigger boats might need to launch at state ramp though


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Owf has done a few tournys out of marthas and most of us have big boats. Its not bad if everyone is on there toes. I was thinking $15 a man and base payout on how many guys fish. We could hold back $5 per guy all yr and have one large pot at the end for a championship, but id say you have to fish so many wks for the championship.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would these be on the weekend or a week night thing?


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

It would b during the wk. Something like 5 till dark. I was thinking tues or weds. Il have to c if any of the bass guys do a weekly thing and schedule around them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<d have intrest in this ,but I need a partner. I have the boats.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i think skeeter would be another good place to have something like this.. i think its an easier lake for most newer guys to catch fish and not be upset with a 0.. berlin can be tricky to even some of the better guys thats for sure.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I would be interested in Mosquito also.Tues.would be great for my schedule.Something like April til June and then start it up again in fall.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

This sounds like a good idea and I would for sure be interested in it being at Berlin. Of course it can be tough at times, but that also makes it super fun!!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im game for both lakes I only have 1 problem I work a swing shift so id need help at mosquito on days I cant be there. Does someone wanna jump on board and help? Someone mentioned needing a partner. For something like this u dont have to have one and still come fish. Thats y i said $15-$20 a man. Max 2 in the boat tho. For mosquito is everyone ok with around the first tues in april till last wk in june? Berlin first weds in may till last weds in june?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chubz said:


> It would b during the wk. Something like 5 till dark. I was thinking tues or weds. Il have to c if any of the bass guys do a weekly thing and schedule around them.


Sounds interesting but I work 2nd shift so, unfortunately, I'm out.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i think this could be fun even if its like 10 boats but who cares.. whos got the scale? i have no problem helping out chubz im off work at 230 and can be at skeeter around 4 latest. im going to sc in mid june for a week and most weeks for tourneys i take atleast fri off work to pre fish. so mon -thur nites are good for me.. the only isssue i see do we need to have any permits and stuff like that?


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes bean I got a PM from a friend of mine letting me know we need proper paperwork. We might have to have permits even with a private dock so im gonna have to look into this more and c what its gonna take. The insurance part might b the problem. I wasnt trying to b an organized club just something fun to do during the wk. Bean il shoot u a PM when I know what we have to do.


----------

